
QKarD Quantum Smart Card - jonbaer
http://www.lanl.gov/projects/feynman-center/technologies/information-technology-communications/qkard-quantum-smart-card.php
======
eemph
Looks like there's no actual QKD happening on the QKarD, so, if someone were
to replace the “TA does QKD with a satellite” part with a “TA generates a
bunch of random bits”, nobody would even notice.

